# .45 Super in Glock 21?



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey all, just wondering if a Glock 21 will handle .45 Super loads...? Thanks,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.45_Super


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.acecustom45s.com/gunsmith.htm


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i also read in guns and ammo that there is coming a convrsion kit for the glock to handle the .50GI !!


----------



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> http://www.acecustom45s.com/gunsmith.htm


Thanks again Mike, you're the man with the answers! I saw on that link that the pistol must be ported, so I guess it's a committed conversion... Unlike the 50GI conversion, which allows you to go back and forth between 45 and 50 simply by swapping out the barrel/spring etc...


----------



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

hideit said:


> i also read in guns and ammo that there is coming a convrsion kit for the glock to handle the .50GI !!


I saw that conversion kit too, but according to this link the 50GI doesn't really offer anything more than a 45, other than greater bullet diameter. It seems to really increase absolute power, the 45 Super is the ticket....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_GI


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Booya said:


> Thanks again Mike, you're the man with the answers!


My Google-Fu is strong.


----------



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

Booya said:


> Thanks again Mike, you're the man with the answers! I saw on that link that the pistol must be ported, so I guess it's a committed conversion... Unlike the 50GI conversion, which allows you to go back and forth between 45 and 50 simply by swapping out the barrel/spring etc...


Correction: After reading ACE's FAQ (what a concept..) I see that a converted pistol can fire 45 Super or 45 ACP rounds with nothing to switch/change, making it even more versatile (and more powerful) than the 50GI conversion.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I want a XD50GI Super!!!

Never mind, I'll just buy a .50AE Desert Eagle....


----------



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> http://www.acecustom45s.com/gunsmith.htm


Well, Ace Custom isn't responding to my voicemail. But I'm wondering about their "Glock Super 45conversion kit". It seems there's a few unnecessary items in there, plus it requires some kind of porting by another company, with no link to that company...? There must be an easier way...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That was just the first thing that popped up when I Googled "Glock 21 .45 Super conversion." I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Booya (Jun 5, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> That was just the first thing that popped up when I Googled "Glock 21 .45 Super conversion." I'm sure there are others.


There aren't actually, as Ace has the patent of "45 Super". But what I've since learned (practicing Google-Fu) is that all that is required is a stiffer recoil spring. Porting is mentioned a couple places but not required... And Buffalo Bore manufactures 45 Super ammo, so that what I'll do for the times I backpack into black bear territory...


----------



## Valkyrie0002 (Jun 13, 2008)

Booya said:


> There aren't actually, as Ace has the patent of "45 Super". But what I've since learned (practicing Google-Fu) is that all that is required is a stiffer recoil spring. Porting is mentioned a couple places but not required... And Buffalo Bore manufactures 45 Super ammo, so that what I'll do for the times I backpack into black bear territory...


Correct, just get a stiffer recoil spring.


----------

